# Anyone tried tis looks interesting I saw it on Facebook



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone out there dye their own yarn with Kool Aid? Here's a super clever method using Kool Aid ice cubes. I think the results are gorgeous!

http://maiyamayhem.blogspot.com/2011/07/kool-aid-popsicle-dyeing.html

For those unfamiliar with the process, Kool Aid dye is permanent, and doesn't need a mordant. Once knit up, you wash it and treat like any other wool. Here's a good Kool Aid Dye 101: http://maiyamayhem.blogspot.com/2012/07/kool-aid-yarn-dyeing-101.html
Anyone out there dye their own yarn with Kool Aid? Here's a super clever method using Kool Aid ice cubes. I think the results are gorgeous! http://maiyamayhem.blogspot.com/2011/07/kool-aid-popsicle-dyeing.html For those unfamiliar with the process, Kool Aid dye is permanent, and doesn't need a mordant. Once knit up, you wash it and treat like any other wool. Here's a good Kool Aid Dye 101: http://maiyamayhem.blogspot.com/2012/07/kool-aid-yarn-dyeing-101.html


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been (experimenting) dying with Kool-Aid for a few months now. So far, I have been very pleased with the results. I also used the Knitpicks Peruvian Wool (sent it in my latest swap) on my last go and have also dyed some LB superwash cashmere blend. I'm not much on pastels, so have found that you really have to put in 4-5 packs to 3-4 cups of water if you want the color to be more bold.
I'll have to check out the ice cube method. Thanks.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

My sil dyes rovings and wool with koolaie.I think it's some of the most beautiful colours very vibrant :-D :-D


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I found this set of instructions to be most fascinating!! I must try this when it gets warmer!! Thank you for this link!!!!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still looking for the equivalent of kool aid here in Australia. Does anyone know?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone in Australia know of a substitute for Kool Aid?


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

sandyP said:


> I'm still looking for the equivalent of kool aid here in Australia. Does anyone know?


No I don't but would like to..... Looks very interesting, would love to try it.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Chezl said:


> Does anyone in Australia know of a substitute for Kool Aid?


Great minds think alike


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

I have researched it and it is available on eBay I think I will get some.Sue.


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

suecanknit said:


> I have researched it and it is available on eBay I think I will get some.Sue.


Ok I have gone to Ebay and found different types ie diabetic, sugar free and just a normal sugar one. Do we know which one to buy????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

annematilda said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still looking for the equivalent of kool aid here in Australia. Does anyone know?
> ...


LOL on your avatar


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> annematilda said:
> 
> 
> > sandyP said:
> ...


I'm LOL on your avatar. Poor kitty


----------



## swift977 (Jan 11, 2013)

WOW This is awesome! I am definitely going to try it!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

annematilda said:


> suecanknit said:
> 
> 
> > I have researched it and it is available on eBay I think I will get some.Sue.
> ...


If you can, find some of this type of drink mix that is unsweetened, or use one sweetened with an artificial sweetener. Sugar is a PITA to have to rinse out. From conversations I've had on other sites, I believe you have a more regional version of this powdered drink mix in OZ and NZ.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

One thought, from an experienced dyer, use an aluminum foil pan to do this in, paint the outside black first (reuse it obviously) the foil concentrates the heat and the black outside helps keep it warmer. It works on the lines of a solar cooking device.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this - I have a bunch of bulky wool out in the stash that I got for free - so if I do this and it doesn't come out the way I want, I don't feel I've wasted a bunch of my money; if it comes out great - BONUS!!


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

i've dyed lots of yarn using Kool-Aid, some natural to begin with in color, some already colored yarn that i altered. my go-to website for dying is this one:http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/kool-aid.html


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

Can you buy from Amazon. They do have Kool Aid


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I've gotta try this!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this...


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Great info, everybody. Thanks for kindly sharing with those of us who want to try something new. Sounds like fun!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Scottishlass-I have done Kool Aid yarn dyeing but have never tried the popsicle method. Will have to give that a go. Thanks for sharing. Much appreciated!! Denise


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

annematilda said:


> suecanknit said:
> 
> 
> > I have researched it and it is available on eBay I think I will get some.Sue.
> ...


Hiya
The regular koolaid is the one you need :-D :-D


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

When I Kool Aid dye yarn, I buy the sugar free Kool Aid. Denise


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

annematilda said:


> suecanknit said:
> 
> 
> > I have researched it and it is available on eBay I think I will get some.Sue.
> ...


You will want the ones that has no sugar in it, not the diabetic one though, the one that has just the kool aid and if drinking it, you would have to add the sugar.


----------



## Desertgem (Feb 22, 2013)

In Canada almost every child knows about kool Aid and every mother knows it stains clothing when spilled. I just never thought of using it as a dye.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Make sure up don't expose to sunlight, as Kool-aid fades badly.


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

I learn something new from you all everyday!! I can't wait to try this. My middle school students would dye their hair with kool-aid and it was quite permanent. I never thought to try it with yarn.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I did this and it turned out ok, but it was too hot here in Texas and the kool ade melted too fast. My socks turned out with spots of color instead of blending together like the sample shown in the post I used. I am happy with the socks and it was easy and fun to do. Happy Knitting and Dying.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I really want to try this!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very interesting!!!!


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the info. This is fascinating. I wish I could do some today. the ice cube technique is amazing and seems easy enough. My brain is racing with project ideas. Great idea to use foil pan with black on the outside.


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

can this be used on synthetic yarns


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

aruma3 said:


> can this be used on synthetic yarns


no, Kool-Aid, icing colors & food colors only work on protein-based fibers...wool, silk, alpaca, human hair, etc. if it's a wool-blend, the wool will take the dye & the non-animal fibers won't, which can lead to interesting results.
the only non-animal-based fiber that will take the food-safe dyes is nylon.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been dyeing with kool aid for years, and it never fades. Make sure the dye is completely absorbed, you will know that has occurred when the water is either clear or milky. The dye has to be set with heat. You can use anything to supply the heat - a crock pot, an oven on low, a pot of water, a veggie steamer with a lid on the pot, the microwave, a black plastic bag on the dashboard of your car while driving on a sunny day  a gallon jar in the sun in the back yard, etc. 
One of my favorite scarf/shawls is kool aid dyed with Very Berry, done years ago and washed many times, and the color is as true as the first day I dyed it.
You can sprinkle the dry powder, or mix it in water to dissolve. You almost can't go wrong.
I am presently spinning some gorgeous polwarth/silk fiber that I dyed using Pink Lemoade with a bit of Grape and some Black Cherry. It is in gorgeous tonal pinks!
You can be so creative with kool aid. I stock up whenever it goes on sale.
I hope you are inspired to try it! As noted above, the fiber does need to be protein for the dye to take. Have fun!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh one thing I forgot to mention - wear rubber gloves or you will have interesting looking hands hee hee hee! I keep a box of non latex gloves from the grocery store around for cleaning and dyeing. They are not expensive, I think about $6 for 100 gloves.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi from UK. - is there a substitute available here - or can I use food dye that I have only ever used for icing cakes. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

alpaca Issy said:


> Hi from UK. - is there a substitute available here - or can I use food dye that I have only ever used for icing cakes. Thanks for your help!


Yes! Food dyes. Good idea. Must give that a try.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Chezl said:


> alpaca Issy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi from UK. - is there a substitute available here - or can I use food dye that I have only ever used for icing cakes. Thanks for your help!
> ...


remember, tho - if you use anything other than Kool-Aid, you need to add an acid. you can use citric acid, aka. lemon/lime juice, or vinegar. Kool-Aid already has citric acid in it, so no additional acid is needed when using it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

laureen227 said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > alpaca Issy said:
> ...


Thank you for that helpful advice.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

This looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing. Might try some day. Happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I just put the yarn in my crockpot, sprinkle the Kool Ade over it, set it to low, and forget it for the day?


----------



## QuinnK21 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

